# Rooster moved to Boise



## Klamath Gold (Dec 26, 2008)

For those that followed the "building a field golden" threads, I wanted to let you know that Rooster now has a new home in Boise Idaho. 

I really wanted to finish his Junior Title before he left but this was a great opportunity for him and the timing wouldnt have worked out otherwise. I do not believe I could have asked for a better home. The father field trials dogs, but has no intention of doing so with Rooster. There are three little girls and his new job is to be there for them. He will occassionally get to hunt pheasants and ducks but mostly will be the family dog. I got the feeling he was going to be quite spoiled!

Randy


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Randy,

So he is not going to finish his title? That would be a little sad. But, it sounds like he will have enough of a job watching over three girls!


----------



## Klamath Gold (Dec 26, 2008)

I asked the new owner to put the last leg on... however I understand that it is not a priority for him. I am ok with it.


----------



## Tatnall (May 20, 2008)

Klamath Gold said:


> For those that followed the "building a field golden" threads, I wanted to let you know that Rooster now has a new home in Boise Idaho.


Was that the guy who was in the EE classifieds a couple of months ago? (Yes, I have been keeping my eye out for another dog--the wife wants a black dog).

Sounds like he found a good home. Why did you decide to place him?


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Bon voyage to good friend Rooster, with high hopes he loves his new job of snuggling with cute kiddos.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Rooster*

Bon Voyage, Rooster!!

Enjoy Idaho!!!!


----------



## Klamath Gold (Dec 26, 2008)

Why did I place him?
Rooster just didnt have the burning heart and desire to be a field trial dog. That is what I wanted. Unfortunately I was recognizing this fact prior to the age of 6 months. I stuck with him and continued his training in case he "popped" out of it. It became very clear that he enjoyed the training... but after a mark or two he was ready to play with the kids or explore. His heart was just elsewhere. I dont have room for four dogs. Therefor I could not keep him if I wanted to continue to look for my field trial prospect. 
In one of my previous posts I promised that I would find a very good home and I did. It is quite clear that this was a good match (even the little girl's hair matched Roosters coat). Quite frankly it's probably a better home than my own!

In the end, I hope folks had as much fun following Rooster's training progress as I did in posting it.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

The burning question! Who is waiting in the wings?


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Sounds like Rooster will have a great home full of playing and exploring! I really enjoyed following your training process and I hope you continue to write with your next pup. Have you bred Amber again? Who is going to be your next prospect?


----------



## Klamath Gold (Dec 26, 2008)

Amber is due to come into season any day. She is acting as flaky as she can be and has been acting this way for about 3 weeks now. She's driving me nuts. When she does come in, I am looking quite seriously at breeding her to a dog named Dash (Wildfire Dash O'Tobasco). Final decision has not been made yet but he is the current front runner. I tried to get on K9data to attach the breeding but it's currently down. However, my next golden prospect will come out of her next breeding.

I will also be whelping a black litter in early November. I will be taking a pup out of that litter as well. The two pups will be raised to about 6 - 8 months then evaluated. The best dog stays. I hope it's the golden.

Likely both puppies I keep will be female... but maybe I will just wait to see who licks my face first.

If you hear of anyone looking for a gold or a black....

Finally got onto K9data... so here it is.
http://www.k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=336193


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Don't go to the dark side! We will be rooting for a Golden!

There is someone on the list looking for a black, can you post more about the breeding?


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

sammydog said:


> Don't go to the dark side! We will be rooting for a Golden!
> 
> There is someone on the list looking for a black, can you post more about the breeding?


Took the words right out of my mouth! I am looking for a black and would LOVE some information. You can PM me if you would like. 

Now Jessica... about the dark side :lol:


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

It sounds like you found the perfect home for Rooster!! He will be in Girl Love Heaven!!


----------



## Klamath Gold (Dec 26, 2008)

The black whelping will be done for a friend of mine who owns the girl. He cannot whelp this time of year because he doesnt have indoor facilities. I wanted a pup and offered to do it for him. I also helped in selecting the sire (AFC Super High Flyer). He has a website: www.suprdogs.com
Twister is the name of the female (Watermarks Black Tornado).
These will be wild and dogs bred for field games. Twisters sister had done incredibly well in agility. These will be dogs needing work nearly everyday and I dont suggest that they go to pet homes. If someone is interested, PM for more info.

I got the day off from work........Yea. However I will be on for the next fourteen and busy. Hope all is well for you all.
Hand


----------

